

Dell's affordable Ubuntu-powered Inspiron laptops take aim at Chromebooks - reddotX
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2931974/dells-affordable-ubuntu-powered-inspiron-laptops-take-aim-at-chromebooks.html

======
resoluteteeth
As far as I'm concerned, if they don't have SSDs they aren't in the same class
as chromebooks. SSDs are what have made cheap, low-powered laptops feel fast
for basic, non-CPU intensive use. The chromebook model is to make up for the
limited capacity with online storage, which has only recently become workable
for many uses.

The cloud model also lets chromebooks be literally disposable in a way that
most computers can't; if it fries you can just grab another, sign in, and it's
just as if you were using the old one since all your data is stored remotely
anyway.

